

Bill Gates on Charlie Rose - WoodenChair
http://www.hulu.com/watch/586723

======
jzs
US only. So not much video for us here across the pond unless we tunnel our
traffic...

~~~
stevewillows
Here's a proper link:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7120293](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7120293)

